# Piccino



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

does anyone have a service and or user manual for a piccino. i have the one with 2 buttons on front left


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

You should be able to download manuals form the Fracino website. http://www.fracino.com


----------



## Foz (Jan 19, 2013)

My Piccino came with a short use guide (very basic) but not what you would call a service or user manual. As espressotechno has pointed out an exploded parts diagram is available from the website. I have found Fracino quite helpful if you need anything specific.

Peter.


----------

